# Whey protein isolate ok for hypo?



## Tracy4 (Nov 12, 2011)

I have these whey protein powdered shakes from the health food store. It does say one of the ingredients is soy and soy bean oil. If I drink these before or after a workout will they affect anything? I'm on 75 mcg of Levothyroxine.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I googled "thyroid soybean" and came up with the following links.

https://www.google.com/#hl=en&outpu....,cf.osb&fp=b34bd31c451a618f&biw=1280&bih=519

Note how all the healthfood places think it's the cat's meow. The other links think it's the worst thing for thyroid.

When in doubt, DON'T.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goitrogen


----------



## JPGreco (Mar 2, 2012)

How much soy and how often do you take it? I take several items that contain soy (though I'm hyper) and have never experienced any affect. I believe, like many things, its in moderation.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Tracy4 said:


> I have these whey protein powdered shakes from the health food store. It does say one of the ingredients is soy and soy bean oil. If I drink these before or after a workout will they affect anything? I'm on 75 mcg of Levothyroxine.


Soy is a huge goitrogen. So is L-Carnitine which is found in many protein shakes.

You will have to get labs to see. It would seem we can't make a move w/o giving everything thorough consideration and research.


----------

